# Back In The Day -



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Brodie, who frequents these forums, and I have been discussing outside frame locomotive counterweights, among other topics, off line for awhile now. Jim was a railroad inspector having come up through the ranks and sent me the following this morning. That's Jim without the hat on the right. He writes:

I was at Thornaby Loco Shed when my boss rang from Newcastle saying “there is some steam engine at Shildon, it can’t come onto our railway unless there is an inspector riding on it. Get yourself there as quick as possible”. When I got to Shildon I told the driver I would be with him whilst on “our” lines, the fireman rode at the other end of the engine where the firebox was. A sort of an early Cab Forward!!
The director of ceremonies told me to get off the footplate ,which I did ,then he motioned the driver to move forward…No joy!! “what’s the matter?” “ I can’t move unless my inspector is with me”
I slipped my boiler suit over my clothes and tried to melt in with the cab? Wot cab? And had an enjoyable day riding up and down.











The second picture Jim sent needs no explaination. You can see he is enjoying his new fireman!










Jeff Livingston
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Jeff Many thanks for doing the photos for me. Re my fireman I am still happily married (52 years) you can tell my wife is not a jealous lady. 
One of my (ex) Australian friends sent me an e mail saying he liked my long blond hair and who was the ugly git standing in the corner!..Sacra Bleur.


----------

